# need input from members. do you want vet titles here??



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok guys basically I was thinking this as a possibility


 We elect 1 vet for every 100 members we have...so we are almost at 300 members meaning we could vote for 3 ppl to get a special status, color and title under their name.  Thinking vet or community vet the way ology has it set up.


 Basically we would be voting for a guy or gal that really goes above and beyone in helping the other members. advice on gear etc.

 Anyway should we keep it all members habve the same status? as we have it now  or do you guys want a very exlusive club of vets on this board.  It will have to be earned on this board and the ratio can never be more than 1 vet per 100 members.


 Give me your thoughts guys, Like I keep saying, you guys make the decisions around here!!! so lets hear it


----------



## Hurt (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think we're big enough to have community vets yet.  Once the newbs start coming in droves, I think it is a good idea.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2012)

i like the idea.   personaly i would rather be a Vet than a mod.  I never mind helping people but would preffer not to have the responsability of a mod.  I definately like the idea though, sometimes the extremem newbies are afraid of mods but would respond better to a vet IMO.


----------



## CIII (Jun 21, 2012)

hey EZ i think it all sounds pretty good, i am down to vote for a vet someone that really helps out one here. i like it


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

community vet does mean across the boards so you have a point, how about just regular vet title?

 Or would you guys prefer to do a featured member 1x per month similar to the way pro muscle does it except I am not voting for who looks cutes in posing trunks but instead for who is helping the members the most in a 1 month period.




Hurt said:


> I don't think we're big enough to have community vets yet.  Once the newbs start coming in droves, I think it is a good idea.


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep the ideas coming and inpu coming guys!!

 If we get a many ppl on this thread that do say they would like to have one of the things i mentioned, we would then put it to an actual vote witht he members. Maybe keep the voting open for 3 days and then go from there!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> community vet does mean across the boards so you have a point, how about just regular vet title?
> 
> Or would you guys prefer to do a featured member 1x per month similar to the way pro muscle does it except I am not voting for who looks cutes in posing trunks but instead for who is helping the members the most in a 1 month period.



I don't really like the "featured member" like PM does.  I agree with hurt that we are not big enough for a community vet, but i think just Vet would be good.


----------



## Hurt (Jun 21, 2012)

Dark makes a good point about newbies looking for someone to comfortable ask questions.  Vet titles, as long as we use a rigorous standard like you said, instead of handing them out, could be effective.

Featured member is also another good idea....either way, we should create a sticky describing the titles and what they mean, so newbs know who to look for.


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jun 21, 2012)

^^^Im with Dark and Hurt on this. VET!


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

Excellent input guys  keep it coming!

 great idea hurt, if the members decide they do indeed want vet titles we will piut a sticky up explaining the title and the responsibility that comes with having the title.

 Do you think 1 vet for every 100 members is exclusive enough or should it be one vet per 200 members?


----------



## Hurt (Jun 21, 2012)

I think 1:100 is a good number...especially since vets won't ALWAYS be on all the time to answer questions.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2012)

yeah 1:100 is perfect.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

Sounds good to me 1 Vet x every 100 members once we keep growing we keep add Vets that really help here. And by vote is exellent idea as well


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

wow so far everyone wants the titles!!

 Admin was right after all!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 21, 2012)

Damn I used to help everyone at ology but can't do to much here yet with not to many newbs


----------



## CIII (Jun 21, 2012)

is there any way that you can track how many times a member has helped out, like say someone opens a thread asking whatever, then a member helps out, and the person that opened the thread has the option to give that member a point for helping out, then at the end of the month you can see who has helped out the most. if any of that makes sense. cause it sounded good in my head..lol


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

sort of bro, we do have a rep system here in that ppl can give you rep pts. We also have the likes and thanks...usually guys with the most of those are helping the most but not always.

 I think we as community know which guys are really putting effort in to help the guys and since they will be elected by all the members it should keep it on track for what it is and not just a popularity contest.

 I can think of 10 guys off the top of my head right now that really deserve vet titles but the 1 for 100 rule is best!! make it something very exclusive!! basically we can call thekm SI's  1 %  ers  





CIII said:


> is there any way that you can track how many times a member has helped out, like say someone opens a thread asking whatever, then a member helps out, and the person that opened the thread has the option to give that member a point for helping out, then at the end of the month you can see who has helped out the most. if any of that makes sense. cause it sounded good in my head..lol


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

Also mods are excluded from this but we will allow you to vote for one of the admins if you really wanted to


----------



## Hurt (Jun 21, 2012)

The easiest way would be to have the members vote.  It will be obvious who deserves a title.


----------



## 69nites (Jun 21, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> sort of bro, we do have a rep system here in that ppl can give you rep pts. We also have the likes and thanks...usually guys with the most of those are helping the most but not always.
> 
> I think we as community know which guys are really putting effort in to help the guys and since they will be elected by all the members it should keep it on track for what it is and not just a popularity contest.
> 
> I can think of 10 guys off the top of my head right now that really deserve vet titles but the 1 for 100 rule is best!! make it something very exclusive!! basically we can call thekm SI's  1 %  ers


Generally the people with the most thanks get them welcoming people in introduction threads.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 21, 2012)

Vet titles are great. A lot of the well known Vets here are also mods, but there are more. 

Plus the Vets will get the respect for their help and opinions that they have earned.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Vet titles are great. A lot of the well known Vets here are also mods, but there are more.
> 
> Plus the Vets will get the respect for their help and opinions that they have earned.



well said!


----------



## CIII (Jun 21, 2012)

i like the sound of the SI's 1%ers


----------



## Zeek (Jun 21, 2012)

wow so far everyone in favor!!!   btw I was just kidding about admins getting vet titles lol

 Mods, admins  are not eligible for vet titles.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2012)

I think so.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2012)

I should get one as well. Lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 21, 2012)

I nominate Cobra Strike, Get Some and DarkSideSix


----------



## JOMO (Jun 21, 2012)

Great idea with the 1 vet per 100 members. This is a growing community and in no time there will be those well deserved titles given. I agree with hurt to keep it to us members votes, we all see who is putting work in here to help out.

Im loving this forum more and more every day. Truly Unique!


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 21, 2012)

Cobra would definately get my vote, as he is a wise MF'er....however i think he may be ruled out for conflicting reasons.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 21, 2012)

Who gets to vote?


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 21, 2012)

Looks is time to open nomintaions for votes


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

I loike the idea of vets or community veterans on here,that being said i really enjoy helping new people and give them the best advice i can,,i know its just a title,but i take serious pride in trying to help others so they wont make mistakes and hurt themselves,i doubt i could nominate myself,and im not being a modest ass lol,but i would love to be considered as one,at my age i have considerable knowledge and experience with alot of the aas we dicuss,and everything that follows them etc........


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 21, 2012)

Bullseye, I love the fact that you take it so seriously. That reason combined with your years of experience make you a perfect candidate in my eyes. I can think of a few times specifically you jumped in and prevented me from doing some damage. For that reason, if your self nomination is not enough, I am happy to nominate you.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 21, 2012)

i just love being part of this family...vets, newbs, or what ever u want to call us


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 21, 2012)

Funny, I thought about saying Bullseye as well but for some reason I had it in my brain that you were fairly new to AAS. Yet another reason a Vet tag would be good lol.

Hopefully we get big enough that we can have a vet or mod that spends alot of time in each forum, like spongy in the diet area if he wasn't a sponsor, etc.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2012)

There are certain people that deserve the title from their first day on the board here. 

Get Some came over. He is a Vet thru and thru. I don't care if he has 3 posts. It's already been earned.

I think recognizing that is an important part of this being a community.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> Bullseye, I love the fact that you take it so seriously. That reason combined with your years of experience make you a perfect candidate in my eyes. I can think of a few times specifically you jumped in and prevented me from doing some damage. For that reason, if your self nomination is not enough, I am happy to nominate you.



Noobmuscle,thats one of the nicest and most respected thing anyones every said to me and i really aprreciated it brother,it just shows that we are are a ll brothers and sisters on here and we care enough about each other to make sure everyone is safe and does the right thing,cause life is to short to mess you body up when something could fix the problem

you are a true gentlemen noobmuscle,you have earned my total respect my friend,there not many people in the world


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 21, 2012)

I still think we should take pics in our little posing shorts to figure out the wieners, I mean winners.

Cobra
Bullseye
Dark


----------



## 69nites (Jun 21, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> There are certain people that deserve the title from their first day on the board here.
> 
> Get Some came over. He is a Vet thru and thru. I don't care if he has 3 posts. It's already been earned.
> 
> I think recognizing that is an important part of this being a community.


I agree with that. Idc what anyone's tag is. You can tell who a vet is and isn't pretty quickly tags or not.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Funny, I thought about saying Bullseye as well but for some reason I had it in my brain that you were fairly new to AAS. Yet another reason a Vet tag would be good lol.
> 
> Hopefully we get big enough that we can have a vet or mod that spends alot of time in each forum, like spongy in the diet area if he wasn't a sponsor, etc.


i appreciate the comment bother,i hadnt posted or been here long enough to help people with my knowledge of aas,im not a professional by no means,but im certainly educated lol,esp when it comes to TRT and everything thats involed with that,and all other aas,i know a good bit,to put it truthfully,i know enough to help someone not to do something dumb or make bad mistakes,and if they do get in trouble i usually can figure out how to fix the problem

On Ology i had the respect of alot of people,becauae i was there a long time and learned alot and it got to were i was helping people and giving my opinions on what cycles and what aas what they wanted to use etc.......thank you again Rowdybrad for your comment


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 21, 2012)

Absolutely. I used your TRT knowledge several times. Definitely a Vet.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 21, 2012)

Maybe I can get a pink name with a Rookie tag? That'd be sweet.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Absolutely. I used your TRT knowledge several times. Definitely a Vet.



trust me Brad,ive been through hell with my trt,numerous endos,urologist and reg doctor and finally got an endo that works with me on my level and know what i need


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 21, 2012)

coltmc4545 said:


> I still think we should take pics in our little posing shorts to figure out the wieners, I mean winners.
> 
> Cobra
> Bullseye
> Dark



THANK you my brother


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 21, 2012)

If I was a vet I would have cheque drops, oh wrong type of vet lol. L-)


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 21, 2012)

No reps, source, mods and such should be qualified members only!


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 22, 2012)

RepS can't be vets? That's kinda silly


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't have an issue with sources or reps being vets. Knowledge base, experience and helpfulness is what makes a Vet to me. Now, I don't think they should be Mods, but thats different.

I also don't have an issue with mods being Vets. One doesn't cancel out the other to me. I guess the issue would be that vets and mods that were sources or reps would use the title to influence people to their product.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 22, 2012)

^ this. Reps or sponsors or sources shouldn't be mods but vets I don't see why it would be an issue


----------



## Georgia (Jun 22, 2012)

I say go for it. It will encourage people to stick around and post and strive to be a 'community vet' one day. A community veteran doesn't always have to be some god-given fountain of knowledge. He can be someone who cares about this community and the people in it. Same goes with a moderator or admin.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 24, 2012)

My vote goes for bullseye.


----------



## Jada (Jun 24, 2012)

this is a great idea and i agree with dark


----------



## Zeek (Jun 24, 2012)

The thread to nominate is up guys, plz go there and nominate who you feel would make a great vet.  2 postions are open to be filled right away!!! so we will elect two vets!


----------



## Azog (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. I don't think we should always chose a new vet just because we get 100 new members tho. Not saying it should have a hard cap either, just my $0.02.


----------

